# Want the Nissan Motorsports Catalog? Read here...



## LittlebittaContact (Oct 12, 2002)

I called the number that Hybrid Gave me this is what they said...

Mail a Check or Money Order for 5.00 (no cash or credit card numbers) to

Motorsports Department Nissan North America
PO Box 191
Gardina CA
90248-0191

They said it takes about 15 days processing.

Edit: Make the Check Payable to Nissan Motorsports.
US Funds only.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks for the info. I'm going to move it to general because more people will see it there.


----------

